# My new boy, Wasabi. Hairless?? Peach Fuzz??



## Sowa (Jan 24, 2015)

I just got this new boy. His name is Wasabi. I'm keeping one boy from my past litter - Sushi. Anyway this is Wasabi. He's like not quite hairless? What would you call that? Anyway he's pretty sweet.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh he might be a patchwork hairless! Either way, he is too cute. I love him!


----------



## untidyvenus (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks like a fuzzy double rex to me! Some are more naked then others ;3


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Either double rex or patchwork i think. My double rex, Possum looked like that when I got her but her fur eventually grew back. I think patchworks continue to lose and regrow fur throughout their entire lives. I guess you'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## Kann (Aug 13, 2015)

He looks just like the hairlesses we have when they were little. They grew up to be much more hairless. I noticed that all the baby hairless rats we've owned all had a lot more fur when they were babies, and they lost most/all when they grew up.
Very cute ratty. I wish you and your new baby well!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

She has curly whiskers so she's a rex... the thin hair suggests double rex.


----------

